# No One Would Believe me!!



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Well, it's an interesting time.... Alot people would get labs, pointers, cocker spinals, all those breeds to hunt. I ended up with Border Collie. Some would look at me like eh?? what a strange choice. I looked up online about Border Collie. Said that Border Collie can hunt since its really smart. This border collie has parents who would hunt for pheasants. I gave him a test. Showed him a dead goose after my parnter shot during goose hunting season last year. At first, he was surprised to see it. Then he got around for a bit. I threw cross the field. I told him go get it. He ran and brought it over. My parnter jaw dropped down UNBELIVABLE. Then my parnter said he probably wont find pheasants. I said lets test. I took him and I told him go find pheasants. At first he was puzzled. He heard something, he got very low as a sneaker where u would see that alot around the sheeps. He stick his nose where the pheasants and flew. I said good boy. He look at me like OH BOY I WANT MORE!!! My parnter jaws drop down said well he probably wont swim. So I took him to the lake this year for summer heat which hit over 100. I threw the ball farest i can. He swam and got the ball drag it back to the shore. My parnter threw a hunting training, i dont really know what its called a long rubber flat with rope attached. My dog went for it and brought it back. We had a friend s dog came along. they both raced for it. But she got the stick and my dog let her. but she didnt bring it back. So my dog was already on shore waiting for her. I told him to go back and get it. He did. My parnter dropped his jaw. I said Well my dog has proved he can do those job. Well he is going to be my hunting dog and my parnter. 
Anyone suggestion, disagree, or maybe has a border collie too???


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That is really cool! Has your dog been around gun fire yet? If not, make sure you gradually ease him into it, because if he is scared off by a gun shot, that could ruin everything. I have a friend who hunts with his yellow lab and his german shepard. The shepard has a great nose, but does not like to retrieve, the lab takes care of that part.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Yea we already tried that. My parnter already has this a... whatever it s called its a long stick that has a cotton big ball on top. He put a small bullet i am not sure what bullet he put in but its between the cotton and the long metal stick that He would just hit the bottom and it shoot just like the gun sound and shoot the cotton far out then the dog has to go out and get that cotton back and we do it over and over. At first my dog was surprised and watched my parnter s old black lab running for it. Well old running cuz she is VERY old and retired from hunting but still crazy about hunting. So my boy would watch her few times then he start copy her. He didnt mind the shot sound. We would take him with us when we go for shooting range practicing and I would just look at him see how his reaction. He would just look around see if we shot anything down. He was really wanting to go out and find it. but we werent shooting at any animal just the target. Kinda funny and cute. He will do anything to satify his master. So at least that he can do the hunting.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

It is Great to see all of the interest and fun!!!,I guess that is more that matters then the breed....Good Luck and Happy Training!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

DL, you're going to have fun with the dog and the looks you get from other hunters. My first hunting dog was our farm dog, 1/2 Australian shepherd and 1/2 mutt. She didn't fetch but would sit by the down bird and bark. Great nose, great tracker, fun to hunt with, and she hadn't been out until she was 9. My buddies would call and ask if she could go hunting.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I had a Border Collie that I found as a pup when I was stationed in El Paso. They are a very fun breed of dog and just so smart. The problem with him was that he was an escape artest. I could not keep him in a fenced yard to save my life. When I moved to Fargo he got out and I never saw him again. He was a true joy of a dog to have around and I sure do miss him. The only advice I have for you is to wear your dog out each and every day. Border Collies need tons of exercise to be happy.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

scott said:


> smart. The problem with him was that he was an escape I could not keep him in a fenced yard to save my life. When I moved to Fargo he got out and I never saw him again. He was a true joy of a dog to have around and I sure do miss him. The only advice I have for you is to wear your dog out each and every day. Border Collies need tons of exercise to be happy.


Aww!! I m soo sorry that u lost ur border collie. I have no problem with him. He will NEVER let me leave without him. HE will HOWLING and try to damage the door to just get to me. so i have to keep him in kennel everytime i have to go without him so he wont damage it. Hes VERY protective of me. he think i am his girlfriend or a wife!!! LOL! but when we go farm. I would let him run free that his free time. to run his energy enjoy whatever he wants to, just to wear himself out. I would call him to come. I have no problem. he will answer my call right away. I would say his name he know to come over, if he dont listen and he hear me say "Come" he know hes trouble cuz he didnt answer my call he will just come over and crawl tryin to say i am sorry. but i would just laugh and say hes too cute to be punished. But NEVER had problem with him. Hes my baby and my best friend. SO i hope one day u will find ur dog. Thats one reason why i figure to have him cuz hes soo smart and his parents are farmer dogs and pheasants hunter. So i thought WHY NOT!!!!


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

any dog is good for hunting....think about it there all carnivor and decendants of wolves/coyotes. Ive owned all sorts of dogs for hunting and the best ive had was my dobermann brutus he hunted coyote,,,****,,,fox,,,squirrel,,,rabbit,,,ect...anything i wanted him too all i had to do was give him a scent before the hunt..............downside to this.....another hunter seen him in the woods coming towards him(one shot kill) rip brutus.....stereotype people convinced people dobermanns are mean.....wasnt a mean bone in his body unless i was attacked...

and just for replys.....yea i beat that guys butt all over that wood....and he went to jail for 9 months.


----------

